# Faint BFP or indent? *update



## Spacey

I've been getting shadows of a line for about a week now, this one seems darker. Anyone else see it?

Not sure if it's a BFP or another evap.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I can't really see anything, maybe and evap?


----------



## josephine3

I can see what you mean there's a shadow of something there!


----------



## NightFlower

I'm not seeing it good luck


----------



## Spacey

Thank you for looking! I'm still not sure if it's anything, I took another test today with a similar result. Gonna wait a bit to test again I think.


----------



## Classic Girl

I see something faint


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye when I zoom in


----------



## Spacey

Thanks for taking a look! ❤️

Today's IC. Not fmu as my sleep schedule is out of whack, which I know can cause a wonky cycle. 
I swear I'm still seeing the shadow though. :dohh:

Still no sign of AF.


----------



## Spacey

FMU frer... definitely darker but still shadowy? Indent maybe?


----------



## lomelindi17

That’s how my last frer looked, bad indent. Any test today?


----------



## Spacey

lomelindi17 said:


> That’s how my last frer looked, bad indent. Any test today?

Ugh. Pretty bad indent, but I'm thinking it was just an indent. Today's test is bfn.


----------



## lomelindi17

Ugh bummer, what dpo are you now?


----------



## josephine3

If that's another indent someone needs to complain to frer!! They suck!! Not cheap either!! The last one I used I could see a clear line on it before I even dipped it x


----------



## Spacey

lomelindi17 said:


> Ugh bummer, what dpo are you now?

Honestly I'm not sure... I'm about a week late for AF but I don't temp or anything. 



josephine3 said:


> If that's another indent someone needs to complain to frer!! They suck!! Not cheap either!! The last one I used I could see a clear line on it before I even dipped it x

Ugh. Yeah, I've not heard anything good about frers in awhile! They used to be the best around but the last couple years they've just been trash.


----------



## Spacey

Still no sign of AF.
Today's test. Not sure if I see anything.

I'm starting to wonder if I'm just noticing the chemicals on the test line. :shrug:


----------



## lomelindi17

Hmm not seeing anything. You must have O’d late


----------



## Spacey

So still no AF...
Today's test I can clearly see a line but I would think by now it would be a lot darker? Though this wasn't FMU and almost no hold... 

I'm still so confused. Any encouragement or advice is appreciated!
With my doctor's office it's not easy to just walk in and ask for bloodwork. They're too busy of an office.


----------



## NightFlower

Sorry I'm not seeing 2 lines. Hope you get a definite answer soon. Good luck


----------



## josephine3

I can see what you are seeing x


----------



## lomelindi17

I can see a second line on this latest test and it looks darker than the ones you posted before, maybe where you had no hold it isnt giving a real result. Can you get a couple different brands and test fmu tomorrow? This brand isn’t as sensitive as frer right? If you get a faint positive on that tmrw I would then call the Dr office and say you’re two weeks late for af with faint positive tests and need a blood test.


----------



## Spacey

lomelindi17 said:


> I can see a second line on this latest test and it looks darker than the ones you posted before, maybe where you had no hold it isnt giving a real result. Can you get a couple different brands and test fmu tomorrow? This brand isn’t as sensitive as frer right? If you get a faint positive on that tmrw I would then call the Dr office and say you’re two weeks late for af with faint positive tests and need a blood test.

I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing it lol! 
Yeah, these definitely are not as sensitive. I do have a frer I've been saving... I will test and update with it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can see something. Good luck :)


----------



## lomelindi17

Spacey said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing it lol!
> Yeah, these definitely are not as sensitive. I do have a frer I've been saving... I will test and update with it tomorrow morning.

any update today?


----------



## Spacey

lomelindi17 said:


> any update today?

I tested with a frer this morning and thought I saw a super faint line. It didn't really show on camera though. 

After almost 2 months of no AF she finally showed with a vengeance this afternoon while I was out shopping, much worse than usual. :nope: Super painful. But at least I have my answer now. I'm chalking it up as a potential chemical. Explains the super faint lines and massive delay in AF.

Thank you for all the support!:hugs:


----------



## NightFlower

Sorry sweetie hugs


----------



## lomelindi17

Aw I’m sorry, big hugs <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh love I’m so sorry. I’ve had my fair share of chemicals and when I bled it was so heavy and painful. Sending u Hugs love.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

